# Simple Metal Etching link



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This looks like a fun/cool way to add a makers mark.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool... thank for sharing.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

actually, I saw this an hour ago.

really cool tough!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Really crazy what you all can do with standard home material !


----------

